
Show HN: Blotter.js - bradleygriffith
https://blotter.js.org/
======
jazoom
A JavaScript API for drawing unconventional text effects on the web.

------
sabertoothed
Interesting. What is your plan with it?

~~~
bradleygriffith
No real plan. I've found myself wanting unique glitch type effects for texts
on personal projects over the years and that, when I'd search around for
answers for how to achieve these effects, I'd only find others asking the same
question or answers suggesting gifs or combinations of CSS.

If a few art kids found this and experimented with it on thei sites I'd be
happy.

